# My intro to the club



## Greyhound (Aug 18, 2017)

Hi I`m Sue I used to keep mice many years ago ,and now in my "second childhood " as you might say I would like to keep some again.I live down the bottom of Cornwall and hope there are people from down here as well.I will be wanting to buy some mice if anyone reasonably near has any for sale


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

know exactly what you mean with the second childhood


----------



## Teresamcfarquhar (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, I recently attended a macro photography workshop and have fallen in love with harvest mice. I am looking to acquire some for further photography and to love and cherish. Definitely not to breed.

Teresa


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, Sue!


----------

